# Eastern King snake



## tcoker (Nov 4, 2013)

From this past weekend.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Cool pic. Hopefully he'll swaller alot of Rattlers!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 5, 2013)

Neat find and shot.

Hoss


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

Saw more kings this year than in years past


----------



## old man crick (Dec 12, 2013)

What a beautiful snake,,,,thanks for sharing.


----------



## riskyb (May 18, 2014)

Ain't seen many of them lately awsome


----------



## bigelow (May 19, 2014)

Man that is awesome. Love the pattern on that thing.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks like he`s crawlin' by an arrowhead.


----------

